# Oregon vs Stihl



## nastorino (Apr 21, 2009)

I was just wondering how Oregon bars and chains stack up against Stihls bars and chains? For the time being I'm sticking to the Stihl ones until I dig a little into the quality of them.

Thanks


----------



## tlandrum (Apr 21, 2009)

i did not know you could compare the two,stihl by a mile for quality,oregon for price but not by much


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 21, 2009)

Stihl ES bars and chain are at top of the heap there are a few peers. Oregon is a good value splitting the difference between price and quality.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Apr 21, 2009)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i did not know you could compare the two,stihl by a mile for quality,oregon for price but not by much


+1 You can't beat a Stihl Rollomatic. And as far as price, Remember: Quality cries once, crap cries for ever.


----------



## nastorino (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess it's hard to beat the Stihl name for the saw or even the accessories. I'm sticking with all Stihl chains and bars it looks like.


----------



## B_Turner (Apr 21, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Stihl ES bars and chain are at top of the heap there are a few peers. Oregon is a good value splitting the difference between price and quality.



+1

Wish I could buy ES bars for my other (non-Stihl) saws as well.


----------



## SteveH (Apr 21, 2009)

Not a pro here, just serious home firewood cutter with maybe 15 to 30 tanks of gas a yr. depending. 

That being said, I used to use Oregon stuff [bars and chain] 'cuz that's what came on my first saw in the mid seventies and that's what the dealers around here were pushing. By about 1990, I had switched to Stihl bars and chain. I find a big enough difference to remain with Stihl and am willing to pay more for better stuff. 

Just me. Chains stay sharper longer, bars last me for years. On the other hand, how much you want to spend depends on how much you are gonna use the bar. If now and then, doesn't really matter I suppose. Less expensive bar will do fine. [And by the way, I'm not saying Oregon is junk, just that Stihl is better and, I think, worth the higher price for it.] But in my case, the Stihl ES bars are what I use [whatever length] and I think they are really good. Ditto on the chain, I only run RS nowadays.


----------



## Cope (Apr 21, 2009)

As many have already said, Stihl chains are the best. I find they last longer and cut better. I do run some Oregon from time to time. Its not that much worse, but once I learned that the Stihl was better I pretty much only use the Oregon in old deadwood and such.


----------



## gilraine (Apr 22, 2009)

I used stihl chain even on my huskies.. I do not like oregon products.. the chain is really soft and I have had bad luck bending oregon bars.. the 066 wears an ES 99% of the time.. the 026 has a windsor on it and it has been a fine bar..


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 22, 2009)

With Chains, you aren't gonnna find a match. Stihl chains just hold the edge better. Been having some luck with Bailys semi-chisel but havn't run it long enough to be fair. I'd rather be cutting than filing, so I avoid Oregon chain.

Bars? LOL!!!

Oregon ain't bad,GB seems to hold up better, Stihl bars outwear 'em all.
But they all bend the same.

Price wise, ya get what ya pay for mostly, on bars and chains.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## nastorino (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice Dingeryote and everyone else. I wish I had a couple dozen trees here in CT to fall to get my technique down.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2009)

I find the Stihl chain just slightly better than Oregon - the difference is larger when it comes to bars, but so is the price difference......


If you are used to Stihl bars and chain - don't change anything!


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 22, 2009)

I've pinched stihl in some pretty huge unbelievable wood and figured well that bars gonna be shot and that was never the case. I had anecho t-handle that went through several echo bars which are basically oregon and hated them. I have noticed that the stihl bars may be a bit heavy but the quality more than compensates. As far as price goes I can get a 25" for around $55 and the last 24" husky/oregon was far more so I don't know where the price thing comes from?


----------



## MCW (Apr 22, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Oregon ain't bad,GB seems to hold up better, Stihl bars outwear 'em all. But they all bend the same.



I hope you don't start crying when I tell you that GB made a lot of the Rollomatics for Stihl. They are exactly the same as GB's Pro Top. (in Australia at least - I think Sawtroll mentioned the Rollomatics were German made in Europe?).
Nothing wrong with the Oregon Power Match Plus bars. I reckon they're as good as anything on the market, except some of the Tsumura bars I've got in stock - they're a work of art although I'm yet to use one! Nose sprocket like silk.
GB Pro Tops, Carlton/Tsumura Pro Bars, German made Pro Carltons, Oregon Power Match Plus, Rollomatics - all as good as each other in my book.


----------



## Evan (Apr 22, 2009)

i wonderd who made stihl bars.

notice the STIHL R marked ont he bar. thats a trade mark symbol stihl doesnt do that on there own product. chain case are stamped with just STIHL


----------



## MCW (Apr 22, 2009)

Evan said:


> i wonderd who made stihl bars.
> 
> notice the STIHL R marked ont he bar. thats a trade mark symbol stihl doesnt do that on there own product. chain case are stamped with just STIHL



Not sure whether the Rollomatics in the US are made by GB or not. Just check the nose sprocket and if it looks like either the Husky bar or Rollomatic in the picture below then good chance its a GB Pro Top.
All of these bars were made by GB in Australia...





And here is a 20" GB Pro Top. Exactly the same bar - just different paint job. Can't put all 3 bars in same pic as Husky and Rollomatic bar now sold...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 22, 2009)

Stihl bars and chains are hard to beat. I got some oregon stuff and love my new RW 32" but prefer Stihl.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 22, 2009)

MCW said:


> Not sure whether the Rollomatics in the US are made by GB or not. Just check the nose sprocket and if it looks like either the Husky bar or Rollomatic in the picture below then good chance its a GB Pro Top.
> All of these bars were made by GB in Australia...
> 
> 
> ...


Us stihl bars are made by stihl


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 22, 2009)

MCW said:


> I hope you don't start crying when I tell you that GB made a lot of the Rollomatics for Stihl. They are exactly the same as GB's Pro Top. (in Australia at least - I think Sawtroll mentioned the Rollomatics were German made in Europe?).
> Nothing wrong with the Oregon Power Match Plus bars. I reckon they're as good as anything on the market, except some of the Tsumura bars I've got in stock - they're a work of art although I'm yet to use one! Nose sprocket like silk.
> GB Pro Tops, Carlton/Tsumura Pro Bars, German made Pro Carltons, Oregon Power Match Plus, Rollomatics - all as good as each other in my book.



Finally! Someone with knowledge to prove that Stihl bars are not the best but only equal. And this deserves some rep!


----------



## gilraine (Apr 22, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> I've pinched stihl in some pretty huge unbelievable wood and figured well that bars gonna be shot and that was never the case. I had anecho t-handle that went through several echo bars which are basically oregon and hated them. I have noticed that the stihl bars may be a bit heavy but the quality more than compensates. As far as price goes I can get a 25" for around $55 and the last 24" husky/oregon was far more so I don't know where the price thing comes from?



x2 the husky stuff( bars, chains, saws) is more expensive here..MS460 is 800 bucks at my dealer..the 372xp(71cc, not a w) is 859..28 inch es bar 60 bucks, the husky equivalent is 90..


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Us stihl bars are made by stihl



As far as I know, yes - but some GB made Husky ones have "leaked" into the US, maybe some Stihl branded ones as well(?)

Some years ago some US sold Stihl bars vere rebadged Oregons (like most of them are in Canada), because the German made original Stihl ones vere in short supply. They were marked just "Rollomatic" - no E or ES, like the GB one pictured above.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2009)

MCW said:


> I hope you don't start crying when I tell you that GB made a lot of the Rollomatics for Stihl. They are exactly the same as GB's Pro Top. (in Australia at least - I think Sawtroll mentioned the Rollomatics were German made in Europe?).
> Nothing wrong with the Oregon Power Match Plus bars. I reckon they're as good as anything on the market, except some of the Tsumura bars I've got in stock - they're a work of art although I'm yet to use one! Nose sprocket like silk.
> GB Pro Tops, Carlton/Tsumura Pro Bars, German made Pro Carltons, Oregon Power Match Plus, Rollomatics - all as good as each other in my book.



The original German made bars are labelled Rollomatic *E or ES* (except some specialist ones) - *never just Rollomatic*, that is a sure sign it is a rebadged bar these days, and has been for a while.........


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 22, 2009)

Rollomatic ES 28" 32" 36" (2) rollomatic E 20" 20"3/8 rollomatic E 20".325 
all stamped made in Germany


----------



## jburlingham (Apr 22, 2009)

Doesn't Stihl have a bar factory in Virginia? I thought it was fairly new.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> Doesn't Stihl have a bar factory in Virginia? I thought it was fairly new.



Yes, but I have no info on what they make there - regardless they are original Stihls, just like the German ones, and probably are marked in the same way (except "made in the USA").


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Rollomatic ES 28" 32" 36" (2) rollomatic E 20" 20"3/8 rollomatic E 20".325
> all stamped made in Germany



No surprice there - the longer ones (25" and up?) are in Canada as well, btw.

I guess the VB ones will be just like the German ones, until proven wrong.....LOL


----------



## fredmc (Apr 22, 2009)

I put a Stihl bar on my Makita once-didn't fit right. Then I read the fineprint... Stihls wear diapers and their bar mounts make room for the puffy diaper so therefore it doesn't fit a real saw. Bummer I heard they were good.oke:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2009)

fredmc said:


> I put a Stihl bar on my Makita once-didn't fit right. Then I read the fineprint... Stihls wear diapers and their bar mounts make room for the puffy diaper so therefore it doesn't fit a real saw. Bummer I heard they were good.oke:



There are adapters that will make it fit a "large Husky" mount - Baileys had them the last time I looked. You may have to lengthen the slot in the bar though.


----------



## fredmc (Apr 22, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> There are adapters that will make it fit a "large Husky" mount - Baileys had them the last time I looked. You may have to lengthen the slot in the bar though.



Thank you for the good information. I'll try stihl bars on my Poulan or Crapsman when I get one. At this time I will not be putting a Stihl bar on my Makita. I don't want the Makita to end up with herpes or the clap etc.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jburlingham (Apr 22, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but I have no info on what they make there - regardless they are original Stihls, just like the German ones, and probably are marked in the same way (except "made in the USA").



I just checked the bar on my 280 

It says made in USA in small stamped letter near the mount, and it is screen printed with made in the USA right above the Rollomatic E


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 22, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Us stihl bars are made by stihl



Not all of them. I just bought a new bar from the dealer and it is marked "Made in Germany".

Oh, and a year ago I bought a new bar that was made in Brazil.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Not all of them. I just bought a new bar from the dealer and it is marked "Made in Germany".
> 
> *Oh, and a year ago I bought a new bar that was made in Brazil*.



News for me, but no real surprice!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Thank you for the good information. I'll try stihl bars on *my Poulan or Crapsman *when I get one. At this time I will not be putting a Stihl bar on my Makita. I don't want the Makita to end up with herpes or the clap etc.:hmm3grin2orange:



Those most likely use the *small* Husky mount, unless they are old and large ones - no-go!


----------



## GrantC (Apr 22, 2009)

fredmc said:


> I will not be putting a Stihl bar on my Makita. I don't want the Makita to end up with herpes or the clap etc.



I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there!

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## gilraine (Apr 22, 2009)

just checked my 3 ES bars are made in germany, my 2 E's are made in the USA...


----------



## HuskyPete (Apr 22, 2009)

I have always used Stihl ES bars but recently bought a Cannon bar for my 372. It seems to cut smoother than the ES bar and it may be because the bar groove is milled. It definitely holds the RSC chain more securely in place, much less sideways tilt. Yes you can run Stihl bars on Huskys. I will probably get more Cannon bars to run on any of my saws. opcorn:


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 22, 2009)

I think the stihl chains being better is mostly bull. Oregon seems to get sharper for me. Stihl may hold an edge slightly longer, but its not worth the difference in price IMO. They also don't seem to be made of a bit harder steel than oregon to me. Every stihl chain i've had actually felyt softer.


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 22, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> I think the stihl chains being better is mostly bull. Oregon seems to get sharper for me. Stihl may hold an edge slightly longer, but its not worth the difference in price IMO. They also don't seem to be made of a bit harder steel than oregon to me. Every stihl chain i've had actually felyt softer.



and funnily enough most cutters from this part of the world agree with you.
A lot of us tend to migrate towards Carlton for our hardwoods, and particularly firewood cutting.

<edit> I'd love to see sales figures, I'd be betting Oregon would outsell everyone world wide, and it's be interesting to see sales in pro logging regions in particular.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 22, 2009)

I run tsumura forestry pro, and oregon power match plus bars. I think the tsumura bars wear a little better than the oregons, but both seem decent. 

I also run oregon lpx chain, I like it better than the old lp chain, it seems to hold an edge better, therefore lasting longer than the lp. I havent tried sthil chain but may do so in the future, the problem is I really like my dealer and he carries oregon chain.


----------



## Zero Gravity (Apr 22, 2009)

I use the Stihl RSC chain and I am very happy with it.Is it worth twice the price no. I just got two loops of woodland pro 20NK and I think I have a new fave. I am going to get the Woodland equivalent of the RSC. lower the rakers .005 and call it good. I just like dealing with Bailey's
ZG


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 22, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> and funnily enough most cutters from this part of the world agree with you.
> A lot of us tend to migrate towards Carlton for our hardwoods, and particularly firewood cutting.
> 
> <edit> I'd love to see sales figures, I'd be betting Oregon would outsell everyone world wide, and it's be interesting to see sales in pro logging regions in particular.



tdi,

I think we covered this before..ain't sure. 

Are you guys in Oz and the Kiwi's getting the Made in OOSA Stihl chain or the German stuff?

I know the Oregon stuff is the same, and it dosn't hold a feather to RSC on holding and edge for me and other gents that cut around here. That's why we pay an extra 7 bucks a 20" loop for the Stihl chain.

Just cuz you called "Mule fritters" and mentioned Carlton semi-chisel holding up beter than RN/RMC, I done went and gotta couple loops and have been running them in some particularly raunchy Oak, Cherry, and elm I have along a ditch line. So far so good, and holding up well to the sand impregnated bark like the USA Stihl RM, but still too early to form a solid opinion.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Apr 23, 2009)

mattmc2003 said:


> I think the stihl chains being better is mostly bull. Oregon seems to get sharper for me. Stihl may hold an edge slightly longer, but its not worth the difference in price IMO. They also don't seem to be made of a bit harder steel than oregon to me. Every stihl chain i've had actually felyt softer.



I agree on the Oregon/Stihl comparison, and we log in Northern California (well we used to). They seem to grind about the same and dull about the same. It would be great to have someone do a rockwell test on Stihl cutters and Oregon cutters to see which one is really harder. I bet they are so close, it is not worth arguing.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 23, 2009)

No comparison. I have used both and Stihl bars and chains are far better. I have had Oregon bars delaminate on me, and Oregon chains are softer than Stihl (and Carlton) and do not hold an edge as long. Oregon files do not last as long as Stihl files either. 

Chains: 
Stihl #1
Carlton #2
The rest... 

Bars: 
Stihl #1
GB a close #1.1 (I like the GB solid bars a tad better than ES) 
The rest... 

Oregon stuff is no longer on my shopping list.


----------



## Pissfirwillie (Apr 23, 2009)

When it comes to bars, nothing lasts like a Cannon (Woodlandpro), hands down and I have run em all. They are heavier though, and once you pack an Oregon lightweight bar around for a day, it is hard to go back.


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 23, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> tdi,
> 
> I think we covered this before..ain't sure.
> 
> ...



Mate, I think we have discussed this once or twice :monkey:

Both Matt/MCW and Rooshooter have a ton more experience with different chains than I do, and they are adamant that their Carlton Semi held up better than the Stihl chain, and we get the Swiss made stuff here. (not sure about the Kiwi's, and where the hell is Steve the Kiwi these days ??)
The only Stihl chain I have is RSC and I've not used it yet, so not a fair comparison.


----------



## super3 (Apr 23, 2009)

HuskyPete said:


> I have always used Stihl ES bars but recently bought a Cannon bar for my 372. It seems to cut smoother than the ES bar and it may be because the bar groove is milled.



Any non laminated bar will have a milled slot


----------



## pgg (Apr 23, 2009)

For a start, brand new oregon chain is useless unless you skim down the drags. Stihl chain seems to hold sharp longer than oregon chain only from brand-new till the first sharpen, after that there's no difference between oregon and stihl chain. Under all conditions and variables neither brand consistently out-lasts the other, they both wear down and you get a new one...


----------



## MCW (Apr 23, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> Both Matt/MCW and Rooshooter have a ton more experience with different chains than I do, and they are adamant that their Carlton Semi held up better than the Stihl chain, and we get the Swiss made stuff here.



I'd like to say I've got a reasonable amount of experience Rick, but Laurie (rooshooter) and Bob (BobL) would pump me in total. Bob has some interesting hardness tests on chain that I think he may have done himself? If you do a search on this site you should find it. 
One thing I have done is compare chains together on the same wood (and even on the same loop) and I can honestly say in semi chisel Stihl has been far from impressive. When you pay around USD$120 more for a 100' roll in Australia its bye bye for Stihl as far as I'm concerned.
I know in 3/8"LP Carlton is the preferred chain for Almond pruning contractors that I've spoken to (very dusty, dirty wood).
Full time firewood cutters and guys with mills that I know also prefer Carlton/Windsor.
In saying that though, a local tree guy (not sure if qualified Arborist but doubt it) said he didn't like Carlton. But then again he only buys one 100' roll of chain every few years so hardly what I'd class as hard core - I'd go through way more than that in one year myself. 
I plan to contact quite a big local arborist business and see if I can supply them chain etc. I'm interested to see what chain they prefer as these guys are qualified arborists and on the saws full time.
Another full time firewood cutter said he wanted Stihl over Carlton because he's found Carlton too hard to file!
The main problem I have, and I'm not doubting that a LOT of people like/prefer Stihl chain, is whether or not these guys;

1) Do a lot of cutting? - be honest. Even I don't do what I would class as a "lot of cutting".
2) Have even bothered to directly compare chain brands?
3) Just like Stihl because everything they own is Stihl and most people on this site love Stihl.
4) Have ever even cut dirty hardwood?
5) Even know what really dirty, really hard wood is like?

I've cut green wood with all sorts of chain and they're all acceptable, however when you're cutting dirty old Aussie hardwood it then really becomes apparent which chains hold up better.
Please don't think I'm trying to start a Stihl argument or any argument, I'm not. Its just that whenever there is a chain discussion 95% of guys say Stihl RS etc. is the best chain on earth which would tell me, by using Full Chisel, that they really don't know what tough conditions on chain are like.
Matt.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2009)

Pissfirwillie said:


> I agree on the Oregon/Stihl comparison, and we log in Northern California (well we used to). They seem to grind about the same and dull about the same. It would be great to have someone do a rockwell test on Stihl cutters and Oregon cutters to see which one is really harder. I bet they are so close, it is not worth arguing.



Someone did a while ago - as I remember the outcome, the Stihl steel was the *softest*, not the hardest. I believe the better stay-sharp is due to *thicker chrome*, not to the steel that is used.

A side-effect is that you can't get them quite as sharp - but I believe it really matters just for the race guys........


----------



## MCW (Apr 23, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the better stay-sharp is due to *thicker chrome*, not to the steel that is used.



Have to agree there Sawtroll. Chain manufacturers have stated in the past that it is mainly the chrome hardness that affects the durability of a cutter.


----------



## Bret888 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have to wonder in this day and age, how much variation you get, lot to lot, in chain that comes out of the same plant? It seems that opinions, and informal tests vary a lot. As far as I can tell, Blount owns all the big names, except Stihl. Do material specs vary, from one name to another, under the same ownership? Does different spec material get a different name, depending on how good it is?
It is interesting to see, that Blount won a patent infringment case, against what I am guessing a chinese bar mfgr.
http://www.blount.com/index.htm


----------



## Bret888 (Apr 23, 2009)

My dealer says the same thing sawtroll says, about the chrome. He told me when Ray Carlton was running the company, they had the thickest chrome, and the best chain. Now he says there is not much difference.


----------



## stipes (Apr 23, 2009)

*Correct me if I'm wrong on this....*

I always loved the Oregon products,,back in the old school days it was the s**t to have a Oregon bar and chain on..Today they still are good decent brand and will stand up behind their stuff....The bars and chains nowdays are just a tad softer than the Stihls bars and chains seem like to me...


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 23, 2009)

Oddly enough, Oregon stuff seem to be held in much higher regard in Germany than in the US........


----------



## windthrown (Apr 23, 2009)

My GB Pro Top solid bars are way different than my Stihl ES solid bars. I actually prefer my GB bars slightly to the ES bars. Here are some of the differences: 

1) GB is narrower and straighter, Stihl ES is more oval 
2) GB bars have the nose tip grease holes, ES does not
3) GB bars have a 45 degree cant to the oil ports at the base of the bars, ES bars are 90 degree oil ports 

No way they are the same bars. Some bars out there may be the same, but not the ones I have seen here stateside.


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope BobL doesn't mind me posting this, pinched it from elsewhere;



> After a lot of mucking about I finally got around to testing the hardness of standard Stihl, Oregon and GB chain.
> 
> All are 3/8, regular comp semichisel.
> 
> ...


----------



## HuskyPete (Apr 23, 2009)

super3 said:


> Any non laminated bar will have a milled slot



Non laminated bars may all have milled bar grooves but the bar groove in my Cannon bar is definitely held to tighter tolerances than the Stihl ES. Much less slop and tilt to the chain. Comparing all the brands that Madsen's sells in their store it was obvious that the Cannon was in a class by itself when it came to milling specs.


----------

